# Yi Jianlian fan club update (vol.1)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*CBA*

Well Yi hasn't exactly been tearing it up in the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) thus far, but seems like he's slowly establishing himself as a star in the league. Here's the latest news I can find on him:

http://www.fiba.com/pages/en/news/l...ookietest=done&r_act_news=5083&r_cat=8&page=1



> South Division strugglers Shanghai lost their 12th match of the season when they went down 96-72 at home to second-placed Guangdong.
> 
> Yi Jianlian scored 19 points, grabbed 11 rebounds and made four blocks for Guangdong with Liu Wei scoring 16 points for the losers.


19/11/4, not too shabby at all. Keep it up Yi, we expect to see your name pop up in the news more often!

*Mock Drafts*
Yi has slipped quite a bit in the 2006 mock drafts, I pressume it's due to the mystery behind his age. NBAdraft.net has already listed Yi as being born in 1984.

NBADraft.net - Yi ranked #10
DraftCity - Yi ranked #4

My info on Yi is limited to only what I can find on the Internet, so if any of you guys have anything to add please do so!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow you know what, if you Google for "Yi Jianlian fan club" the 2nd and 3rd results are links to my old posts!! How cool is that?


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

do you know what his season avg is?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Iknowitall</b>!
> do you know what his season avg is?


no I don't, there's only one site I know of that keeps track of the CBA league, but requires you to pay to access that information.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

well,his team is the CBA champion which won't risk putting the immature players in the starting lineup.there is a black guy in his position(Center)who has been staying in this team for many years.this dude is good,he often blocked Yao when Yao was young.honestly,he is better than Yi thus far,that's why Yi can't get many mins on the court.if he was in a team like Shanghai Sharks or Bayi Rockets,he would probably had some monster games.anyway,he did some awesome dunks recently and his shooting skill is improving.well,actually i don't watch CBA much after Yao Ming left.

And Yi was kinda lazy at studying english,he told the reporter he hadn't touched the english books for months and even made the excuse"i am from north China,ppl there r not so good at learning english as those south China ppl like Yao Ming." C'mon,cut ur lame excuse out.If u can't speak english,how can u survive in the USA,u can't bring ur interpreter to the game court.Yao Ming was already fluent in everyday english before he came to NBA(I had seen Yao talking with those black guys in Shanghai Sharks comfortably when he was like 18).and Yi,u r supposed to know how difficult for Menke Bateer to talk with his NBA teammates and understand the coach which was one of the reasons he sucked in NBA(yeah,even if he could speak English,he would still suck ).

Moreover,I heard Yi often went to those night clubs with his older teammates.it might be rumors.but i had never heard about such rumors about Yao Ming so far.

Yi didn't start bball training until 14 years old,as compared to Yao's 9 years old and Wangzhizhi's 6.he could improve so much within 3 years,u gotta say he is a genius.

Don't waste ur talent,dude.it's not usual for an Asian to have the same athleticsm as u do.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

as for his stats, he had a 21 pts,10+ rebs and a 20 pts, 10+rebs game,in another game he scored 11 pts in the 1st quarter and had 16 pts,9 rebs in the end,cuz he only played 22 mins.

i can't get his season avg stats either.:sour:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

5 star posts ktr

EDIT: I've already given you 5

Learning Enlgish is vvrey impotrant for iY Jianlin. It's like a fundamental, give him English related basketball drills. Say he misses a shot, he has to learn English for 10 minutes. Its deadly important, he will struggle alot in the NBA if he can't speak it fluently. Watch teams pass him up because it will take him 10 minutes longer to understand a simple pick and roll play. These are the kind of things which would keep him out in the clutch because he doesn't have enough time to process the information and put it together in the last crucial plays


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 5 star posts ktr
> 
> EDIT: I've already given you 5


hehe,thank u,buddy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

the lastest update on Yi:

in tonite's game(22th Dec),he played 32 mins,scored 17 pts(FG:8/17,FT:1/3),grabbed 11 rebs(6 Offensive,5 defensive),1 block.
i didn't watch it,they said he had two excellent dunks.

the only pic i found:


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

anyone heard of Yi li, i hear really good thing about this kid. He was ranked 5th in this year's Adidas Camp in Atlanta the kid is 16 years old and 6'8".


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Iknowitall</b>!
> anyone heard of Yi li, i hear really good thing about this kid. He was ranked 5th in this year's Adidas Camp in Atlanta the kid is 16 years old and 6'8".


he is great and is able to do some explosive dunks as Yi Jianlian,actually many ppl think he is more promosing than Yi Jianlian.but he has the same problem as many chinese player--way too thin,he is trying his best to put on some weight,but i hope it's muscle not fat.
however,the CEO of nbadraft.com Aran Smith didn't think highly of Yi Li. he like another guy named Xu Yong( 15 years old, 198cm,98kg),he said Xu was awesome(terrific balance,shooting skills and atheleticsm) and reminded him of Grant Hill.the only problem of him was he sorta lack the will for victory.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> And Yi was kinda lazy at studying english,he told the reporter he hadn't touched the english books for months and even made the excuse"i am from north China,ppl there r not so good at learning english as those south China ppl like Yao Ming."
> .


But Yi is from the south. he is from Shenzhen next to Hong Kong. His parents were retired handballplyers. Yao Ming is from the north.... Shanghai.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> 
> 
> But Yi is from the south. he is from Shenzhen next to Hong Kong. His parents were retired handballplyers. Yao Ming is from the north.... Shanghai.


i dunno exactly where Yi is from,but he looks like Catonese.

and is shanghai in north China?:uhoh:


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> no I don't, there's only one site I know of that keeps track of the CBA league, but requires you to pay to access that information.


I do not have the season stats..... this is the stats for Guangdong last game. 

http://www.bsgb.com/cba/jstj.php?id=112

yi is the 4th player on the second team.

His numbers: 
32 mins
17 pts
8/17
47.06% 
6 offensive rb
5 def. rb
3 assist


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally i got his season stats:


he played 15 games up to now

MPG:29

FG%:54.48%

3P%:66.67%

FT%:73.33%

OFF:2.9 DFF:5.6 RPG:8.2

PPG:13.1 APG: 0.6 BPG:1.3 SPG:1.5 TO:2

not impressing,but actuallty it's better than Yao's stats when Yao was 17.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> i dunno exactly where Yi is from,but he looks like Catonese.
> ...


Yi is from Shenzhen. Both players were ex-handball players. Yi was discovered while playing street basketball in Shenzhen. His parents might be northerners recriuted by Shenzhen to play handball, but he does look Cantonese to me. So I assumed that he is from Guangdong.

The Cantonese liked myself considered Shanghaiese Northerners. They are not northerners liked people Jilin or far Northeasterners. At least for a southerner liked Yi, he would think Yao Ming is a northerner. Some Cantonese even considered people from Hunan as northerners.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> 
> 
> Yi is from Shenzhen. Both players were ex-handball players. Yi was discovered while playing street basketball in Shenzhen. His parents might be northerners recriuted by Shenzhen to play handball, but he does look Cantonese to me. So I assumed that he is from Guangdong.
> ...


i just checked that article,what he said exactly was "seems it's very easy for ppl in Shanghai to learn english.but it's difficult for northenners like Bateer.I don't know(myself),maybe i am supposed to learn english as well:| "

u can check it from here:

http://news.yn.cninfo.net/tiyu/lanqiu/2004/11/1100499873_11/


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

how can a 7' human be voted Mr. Handsome

I bet girls will be all "Yi Yi I love you Yi!!!" 

then he'll stand up and they'll be all "eww your freakishly tall get away from me"


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> i just checked that article,what he said exactly was "seems it's very easy for ppl in Shanghai to learn english.but it's difficult for northenners like Bateer.I don't know(myself),maybe i am supposed to learn english as well:| "


I just read that.... he was talking about the three NBA centers and it was just liked it was translated. he did not say he is from northern China. He actually wrote "them" after Bateer. I assumed he was talking Wang zhizhi. He did not say he is from anyway. he was comparing Yao Ming with Beijingese.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> i just checked that article,what he said exactly was "seems it's very easy for ppl in Shanghai to learn english.but it's difficult for northenners like Bateer.I don't know(myself),maybe i am supposed to learn english as well:| "


I just read that.... he was talking about the three NBA centers and it was just liked it was translated. he did not say he is from northern China. He actually wrote "them" after Bateer. I assumed he was talking Wang zhizhi. He did not say he is from anyway. he was comparing Yao Ming with Beijingese.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

the latest Yi stats(in yesterday's game)

he played 39 mins,scored 27 pts(FG:10/15,FT:7/11),grabbed 10 rebs(OFF:2,DEF:8),0 BLKS,0 Assists,4 steals.2 TOs.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yi had his first big game tonite:30 pts(FG:10/18,FT:10/11),17 rebs(O:4,D:13),3 Blks,2 assists,4 stls in 44 mins.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Yi had his first big game tonite:30 pts(FG:10/18,FT:10/11),17 rebs(O:4,D:13),3 Blks,2 assists,4 stls in 44 mins.


woot

btw put me in the fan club


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

to bad the CBA won't let him be drafted until he turn 22 years old.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Did they ever figure out how old he is?


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I believe they are still claiming that he was born in 1987. The whole listing him as being born in 1984 on the summer olympic rosters was supposedly a "typo"........


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Did they ever figure out how old he is?


i reckon he was born in 1985 or 1986.both 1987 or 1984 were not believable


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> how can a 7' human be voted Mr. Handsome
> 
> I bet girls will be all "Yi Yi I love you Yi!!!"
> ...


and then "Lock for lottery?? Guaranteed millions?? ..you cute devil you..." :kiss:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Get me in the club, this guy is gonna be dominant!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Get me in the club, this guy is gonna be dominant!


glad I checked back in this thread, done!

And thanks to everyone for their input, I'm sure those of you in China know much more about Yi and the CBA than I do.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

*draft*

someone mentioned he can't be in the nba draft until he's 23. 

If that is the case, why are you guys talking about this guy?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: draft*



> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> someone mentioned he can't be in the nba draft until he's 23.
> 
> If that is the case, why are you guys talking about this guy?


22,not 23 
and yeah,that's a new regulation(they call it "policy" if translated literally) of the CBA,but who know when they might change their policy since their policy changed often which depends on their mood?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yi scored 28 pts (FG:12/18,FT:4/4),grabbed 11 rebs(4 offensive) last night against Shanghai,his perimeter shooting improved much.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

after the 34 pts(on a 100% FGP basis) game days ago, Yi had his first 20+pts,20+ rebs game last nite---24 pts,20 rebs(6 offensive),and his team won again.:greatjob:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Yi has really picked up his play and I think is making NBA teams look at him again, he is begining to dominate on offense.
I hope he keeps it up.

What would any one compare the CBA to is it on the same level as say the Lith. league or the Israeli league, minus Macc.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Yi has really picked up his play and I think is making NBA teams look at him again, he is begining to dominate on offense.
> I hope he keeps it up.
> 
> What would any one compare the CBA to is it on the same level as say the Lith. league or the Israeli league, minus Macc.


i dunno anything about the Lith. league or the Israeli league at all,so i can't do the comparasion work,sorry.:shy:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just found some pics of Yi


----------

